# Choose to be Powerful Beyond Measure!



## Pork Chop (Sep 23, 2012)

This may should  have been posted in "open Chat" or "anything goes" but for some damn reason, i think it belongs here in this topic.

Feel free to move it, delete it Mods... But I listen to this every damn day on my ipod over and over...

MOTIVATION Be Great, Powerful Beyond Measure II - EXTENDED - YouTube


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Sep 23, 2012)

awesome post! sticky material!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 23, 2012)

nice one


----------



## Conofvis (Sep 23, 2012)

Great Video!  Snatch is a good movie!


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn,  I really thought they would have been more feed back on the video but I guess i shouldnt be suprised... More people are looking for the magic pill, the magic / secret stack / etc,,  and want to forget about the HARD WORK and DEDICATION it takes to get to your dream, what ever it may be. Keep buying your juice and all these damn new peptides or what ever people. THERE is no SECERT this or that.... USE WHAT EVER you can afford and work your fucking ass off.  

The Best Motivation For Anything And Everything - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 24, 2012)

^^^^ Great thread. Thank you for posting!



THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> awesome post! sticky material!



Thread is stuck.

(Changed the title, though. )


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Great thread. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, 
Thanks bro. 
I like your title better, lol


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 25, 2012)

Very cool video!


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 25, 2012)

Good post, Thanks!!


----------



## drizzle (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you! Keep them coming Pork Chop.


----------



## jpound (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice Post Man, I have a few Good Inspirational vids as well Ill try to link up on here.


----------



## Silat50 (Mar 25, 2013)

The speech by Sly Stallone and Al Pacino were awesome! The Ali jokes,while I love Ali...didnt really belong in this video.Because he is clowning and this is as Al pacino says..."about life and death."  Im 54 yrs old, and for 25 yrs Ive made almost no progress in martial arts. But now, I found the teacher of techers(at least for me) and I will train another 25 nyrs if I have to to get where I need to be.........a warrior who is of service to the world. Not just another loudmouth with a multi-million dollar contract doesnt give back 3% of what the world gave him. Its a new era...an era of doing for the greater good. We are in new waters now in 2013, where efforts today can change nations next year. Every person is needed. Everyone counts. Do your thing...and like the 100th monkey, everyone else will be free to do theirs!


----------



## Silat50 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pork Chop said:


> Damn,  I really thought they would have been more feed back on the video but I guess i shouldnt be suprised... More people are looking for the magic pill, the magic / secret stack / etc,,  and want to forget about the HARD WORK and DEDICATION it takes to get to your dream, what ever it may be. Keep buying your juice and all these damn new peptides or what ever people. THERE is no SECERT this or that.... USE WHAT EVER you can afford and work your fucking ass off.
> 
> 
> The Best Motivation For Anything And Everything - YouTube



Pork, what happens as you get older, and you have more and more days, where the body cant do what the heart and mind want it to? Our bodies always know better than us. But we always try to outsmart it. And the lucky ones do for a long time......until it breaks down. Im 54 years old, and training in bodybuilding and martial arts. I cant afford to have what few good years of training I have left ,wasted nurturing injuries or lowered immune system from over-training. What do you say, my man?


----------



## Hulk12 (Mar 27, 2013)

awesome videos!!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 30, 2013)

What a video!


----------



## hamstring (May 31, 2013)

I converted this to an MP3 awhile back and put it on my iphone.  Since then I don't have any music on my iphone for lifting.  Everything is motivational in nature.  Youtube and the youtube to mp3 sites are the best.


----------



## captincook (Jun 2, 2013)

love these motivation vids


----------



## Arcticman (Oct 31, 2013)

Right on!


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 7, 2014)

Tag for computer.


----------



## JR. (Oct 9, 2016)

kickass


----------

